# Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain,using 127.0.0.1



## potobenka (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a local Apache, MySQL, PHP set up. When I fire up Apache, I get that error. What could be the problem? Also, how do I set it up so I can access it thru a browser on another computer in the same network? Say: 192.168.0.53:80 ?? Is that correct? I am planning to install Horde on it and I like to access it via browser. Any help pls???


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 8, 2010)

potobenka said:
			
		

> Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain,using 127.0.0.1



Define your hostname in /etc/hosts. This will get rid of that error. But if you've already done that, try to set 'ServerName' in your httpd.conf file.

You should be able to access apache through browser on other computers in the same network. You don't have to specify port 80 in the URL though, http protocol uses port 80 by default.


----------

